# How many bettas do you have???



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I currently have 515, going on to about 600 in about 6 months... I doubt anyone can beat that  <)))))>< ;-)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't want to beat that LOL 

I have 12 now, picked up a new boy tonight  5 females and 7 males.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

9 total, 7 girls 2 guys


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Not enough. LOL
2 boys and 5 girls. 4 are my breeders (2 HM's, 1 CT, 1 DeltaT), and 3 are my vt females who are just cute, and not for breeding. Haha


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Not enough. LOL
> 2 boys and 5 girls. 4 are my breeders (2 HM's, 1 CT, 1 DeltaT), and 3 are my vt females who are just cute, and not for breeding. Haha


I'm the same way, I have 5 who are breeders (should I ever want to try) and the rest are pets. Everyone is treated the same though and if I never breed, oh well! I have a HM trio and a CT pair for breeding.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol aww!  I'd be breeding way more, But sheldon has the best finnage and colour (imo) of everyone here, but his women choices are very slim LOL. Its either belle, the royal blue HM lady, or PeekaBoo the yellow/black CT female. Its like mix-and-match! hahaha


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol aww!  I'd be breeding way more, But sheldon has the best finnage and colour (imo) of everyone here, but his women choices are very slim LOL. Its either belle, the royal blue HM lady, or PeekaBoo the yellow/black CT female. Its like mix-and-match! hahaha


Yay for opportunities! lol Better than my crew, my male CT has one mate, if that doesn't work, he's not bred. The HM male has two possible mates, if either doesn't work then we won't breed. I'll try again next summer when I order some more HMs. Sadly, I won't mix tail types so it kinda limits me.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I have three at the moment. While I didn't have nearly as many fish as some other members, I sort of felt like I was hording-- so I'd been thinning out my collection, and rehoming.

Mercury was my last purchase as so far as a betta-- an impulse buy. but I also bought his tank, heater, and sand at the same time, so I don't really feel badly about it. He seems pretty happy-- but now I wish I hadn't gotten the 2.5 gallon. It just seems too teeny. At the same time, I got a $25 gift card for walmart... I'm starting to fall in love with shrimp too and they have a cute little 1 gallon kit with a filter and airstone. *blush*

Since the 10g is opened up too I've been thinking about getting some pygmy corries. Calder's not so great with shrimp. Unless demolishing them is what you count as being 'great'.


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, you guys have a lot! 

I have just the one male, but there are two males in the house if I count my mum's betta.

I would probably feel the urge to buy more too (at least if I went to the pet store and saw a betta which I _really _liked). There's just one problem though, lack of space and money. =/ I replaced my first betta when he died though, so the same will be done once Victor dies, which I hope isn't for a long time yet.


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

I have 1 male and 1 female, I am trying (and failing)to breed them  Im gonna be getting a smallish tank for my bedroom for Dragon (my male) to live in so I can try breeding again but with a different male :3 I SHALL succeed this time! lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have 23 total. That's my limit


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

two! haha one male and one female. i have no intentions of breeding them or ever breeding in general, but i would like to own more someday.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

How can you have so many! lol
Iv got one  I wants lots more though! 
x


----------



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

I have one, but I just divided his ten gallon, and am on the prowl for roommate for him.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

me? technically one, my girl Akemi, but i do most of the work of water changes for my brother's male Fishy, so theoretically he's half mine. TRUST me, they're enough!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Right now I have 1 girl and 2 boys. I will soon have one more girl and one more boy. I'm taking in my sister's fish.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I have no intention of going below 500 <3 My Bettry can comfortably hold 1,000(im a breeder and i supply this one store's ENTIRE betta supply), IM ONLY HALF WAY!!!!!! O; I'm so depressed....... D'; <3 <)))))><


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

the most i've ever have at one time 500+ juvenile, subadult to adult.
to many frys to count.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

just seven. :V fine number for me. everyone's in a nice-sized tank. everyone's happy and healthy.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I have five. Three in a twenty, two in a ten. Four boys, one girl. <3 No more bettas for meeee.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

3 is my limit but if the VT doesnt work out in the 5g divided i'll get a 4th to put in the 5g divided.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

2 boys and 1 girl and no more room for tanks... knowing me, though, i'm gonna find a spot, lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 10 male bettas..All have 5+ gallons each...Besides my blind betta who lives in a 3 gallon critter keeper.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've got 4.  I'll be getting another one soon.


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

holy crap i only have 1  but i love him with all my heart


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 6 females and 3 males 2 ct f. 1dt f. 3 vt f. 2 dt males and one giant


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

16 ^^;

8 boys, 8 girls

Looking to get a few more girls though, probably around 3-4 c:


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

i have two VTs at present. I wish i could have more, but i don't have time to take care of any more. (and i've run out of room)


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I have: 

1 dark blue rosetail (I believe) in a 3 gal. 
1 red VT, 1 copper HM, 1 blue/mustard gas VT - 10 gal divided.
1 black/red rosetail, 1 black/copper PK, 1 dragon blue pk - 10 gal divided.
1 white HM, 1 black HM - 5 gal divided
1 dragon HM in a 5 gal
3 vt females in a 5 gal divided (they are all too mean to live together.) 
1 very huge hm white/red/dragon female, 1 silver & red HM in a 10 gal divided
approx 60 babies in a 10 gal
1 tiny blue / red dragon PK, 1 blind pure white male in a long reptile critter keeper divided.
1 crayon colored VT in a 2 gal
1 purple / red CT in a 3 gal

TOTAL : 79


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

15, lol
13 males, 2 females


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I've added two more to my 7!! lmao. Two Christmas Rescues! :-D

Anyone know what the first one is? At my LPS, they called him a 'dragonfin' which is a load of baloney lmao.









And here's my other Christmas rescue...possibly mustard gas? no idea what tail type. He's eaten his fins, silly little man.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Just bought betta number 4. Meet Skittles!


----------



## wwendy104 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just added my 4th and first little lady. She was my black friday deal and the only thing I bought that day  And the best bargain of all 99 cents.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im now at 4 with a pineapple CT. probably my last one for the next 2 years if you know what i mean.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

A dozen, three males and nine females


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

13. 8 males and 5 females


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

2 male CTs. Have another 2.5 gallon set-up for one more betta tomorrow. Probably will be a SD.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I only have one, but i'm making plans to buy another :3


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I only have 1 :-D If all goes well with him, I will get another.

So far AWFUL luck with rescuing Bettas. Dragonfly is doing good right now, hopefully it stays that way ;-)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Six..

Xander who is my oldie.. he's just a regular old school blue on black VT.. but he thinks he is a salmon (or so my boyfriend says) on account his back is arched quite noticeably and big from age.. if he was red I would change his name to Sal..
But he is my fave, my buddy, and I love him to death.

Aanya a blue and pink VT girl who was originally to be Xander's little Mistress, but would rather flare at him then dance.. but she loves No Name and Butters like crazy. She jumps out of her tank on a daily basis- it's covered.. but when I go to feed her, I open up the lid and out she pops.. literally. Don't know how many times I have been hit in the hand because of her..

No Name is a red, white and blue spade tail who has been my "Special Needs" guy since I got him.. he will try to drown himself pretty much daily. So he has to be in a bare minimum tank with a plant and a cup.. any sort of substrate he digs himself into, and any other decorations he somehow gets stuck under and I have to get him out.. don't know how many times he has hurt himself thrashing around after he gets stuck.
So.. for his own safety he gets a padded tank.. I keep trying to give him a better home, but nope. And anything larger then a gallon he freezes up.
He needs one of those special helmets..

Spyro is a red and gold CT who is just as sweet as can be.. but a bit flashy. He never closes his fins, always seems to be flaring when he's not. He's definitely one of those "Look at me!" boys.. he thinks HE is bling.

Butters Scotch is a pink dalmation who jitters and twitches and is a nonstop swimmer... he can't hold still, when he stops swimming to look at you, he twitches back and forth quickly. He loves action outside of the tank, and will respond to what you are doing- when tossing a rope in the air for the dog, he will react and move his head up, etc. I swear my boyfriend must be dumping pixie stixs in his tank (Butters is on his desk) when I'm not looking.. if not then I better get that fish some Prozac.. holy cow. But! He finds the time to stop swimming to bite his own tail.. silly fish.

Newest guy is so far being called Creeper.. He is a tan/red/blue double double ray CT.. he just stares.. and stares.. and stares. He moves ever so slowly when food is not involved.. keeps himself as small as possible, and just stares. I swear he's a peeping tom 

That's pretty much it on my betta side


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Sadly out of 23, only TWO survived the 5,000 mile road trip  but then I got one from petsmart, one from walmart and one from a horrible petstore in the mall. They charge for the CUP:evil:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no Tiki! I remember you were going to move, but me being on and off as of the last couple months, I didn't follow your journey.. I'm so sorry! Poor thing.. what a loss.. so sorry


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

17. 7 boys and 10 girls


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got 16 bettas and counting. Eight girls and Eight boys.


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

Dead Sunlight said:


> I currently have 515, going on to about 600 in about 6 months... I doubt anyone can beat that  <)))))>< ;-)



I dont have any discus or koi but i am sure i have more betta than you, i dont count them, maybe 6 times your number.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

2! 1 VT boy and 1 CT girly  I'm definitely thinking about getting another one, though.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

2 males and 4 females


i had 17 at one time..and it was just to much for me.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have one, my bf has one. I want to buy a new aquarium and a female.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> 2 males and 4 females
> 
> 
> i had 17 at one time..and it was just to much for me.


I've felt that way many times. 10 of my bettas are females and all share a tank - so it makes it easier to manage.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have 7, 1 Male and 6 females. I'm adding 2-3 more females when I move them to my new 29 gallon after if cycles. My male's tank mates, 3 Platies, will be moved to said 29 gallon to cycle it tomorrow. That'll leave my male in a 10 gallon alone, next time I get $25 im buying a divider and getting another male. So eventually I'll have 10-11 of them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Well...My number has gone up again lmao! 

218 fry andddd 10 adults! The betta breeding hobby is definitely not for lazy people lmao.


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

3 males so far. 2 CTs and 1 SD


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Aw! Lucky~ I want to convert a basement into a Battry! My mother said if we move, I can make half the basement for Fish C: Since, ever since I moved I had to keep my fish tank at my Grandfathers (RIP <3) It's a 55 gallon community. I have feeder guppies, which turned into beautiful full grown guppies, and they're breeding like crazy. Ever since then, I've been Fish sick, soo. Now I want more bettas. I only have three as of now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Dead Sunlight said:


> I have no intention of going below 500 <3 My Bettry can comfortably hold 1,000(im a breeder and i supply this one store's ENTIRE betta supply), IM ONLY HALF WAY!!!!!! O; I'm so depressed....... D'; <3 <)))))><


How is your breeding project going....love to hear how they are coming along and see some updated pics......

Right now I have about 500-600 fry more or less after the last cull- growing out from 6 different spawns in the past 40 days all from one male (_pic in my avatar_) but different females.... except for one spawn-this one was a brother and experiment spawn.....then about 60 total older adults I kept as spares and/or special for one reason or another and 50 8mo olds that I kept from last summers outside spawning that will be going outside in a couple of months.....


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

My number increased by one! A little blue VT female. She's just a baby and her 1.5 gallon tank is huge for her >3<


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

3 males, 2 females, but working on getting more. 

I'm a breeder, but a fungus breakout in one of my tanks when I unknowingly bought a sick fish killed a few. It killed me a little inside as well. D:

Also just sold the last of my last spawn before joining. C:


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

At this moment we have 1 male comb tail in the house. Being shipped to me today, I have 3 males and 3 females from DarkMoon.
I was on Craigslist today (looking to see about more tanks so I can have more XD ) and found someone trying to get rid of 3 adult females, a baby female, and an adult male. Emailed them to see about pics and more info.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have 3 HM males, 9 females, and 18 fry.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I have 2 boys and 6 girls.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i now have two ^-^


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

I only have the one boy. My husband and I are in the process of buying a house, and once we move, we're going to set up a big tank.


----------

